# LFTS 10/12



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

My boy just headed out behind the house here in Allegan County. He headed to another small farm but also ran into a duck hunter that was going to be set up close to his stand. We normally don't like taking doe on our own 20, but population seems strong and his trigger finger is itching big time. I gave him the green light so he is full of anticipation. I pretty much let him have our home woods. I'm taking some time off till we head back south to my sister's big farm in a couple weeks. I'll be sipping coffee and watching the thread. Good luck to you all LFTS!!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Just got settled into my new 2B location. I have a little better shot now but moving the pop-up 40 feet.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Day number too many in a row since my last sit, many someday. Need to get my priorities in check. Good luck all that are out!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Bye bye rain. Hello beutiful day 

Huron county


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Just got set in southern lenawLe Co. Set up by a funnel with crp field and acorns to my left and dense bedding to my right. Feels good with the cold front. Good luck everyone


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

I believe this is my first lfts and it won't be my last. I've lurked for awhile but I'm 18 ft up in northern Dickinson county. Little windy but should be a good morning. Front came through and just a touch of snow in the air. Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Settled into my blind here in Ottawa. Breezy on the lakeshore. First morning hunt of the season. Hoping for a repeat of last year opening day of skycarp season (aka duck) when I shot my 6 point. Sitting on private between two marshes hoping the skyblasters will move something into the highland. Just heard my first rounds of gunfire. Let the game begin! Shoot straight guys.

Sent from my Life One X3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw, hoping to tag a Turkey or doe for the farmer. 7pt walked by at first light. Did anyone else in SE see the meteor enter the atmosphere, trail for a while then break up? Hell of a view!


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Jackson co. Been set up for a hour. I can see deer in the bean field 150 yards out. Hope the buck I've been watching is in the group. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Beautiful morning. I'm out with my 13yo. My 2 nephews are out here for the weekend as well. They are both after their first buck.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

First morning sit of the year for me, also first sit still my camp this year. Hoping for something to come through the green after leaving the corn to the north of me. Things are looking pretty thin down there, this was waist high buckwheat labor day weekend...









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Is there a Getting Closer To The Stand thread? After being swamped at work and on weekends I finally make it to our place, but we're here for Apple Fest with another couple. At least I can see one of my food plots from the deck, so I'm closer than if I was down state! Happy wife, Happy life!! Good luck everyone should be a fantastic morning to be out!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just had a good buck come in from behind me. NOTHING! Ever comes from that direction. By the time I got on him there was no good shot.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Out in the new ladder stand. Bumped a few on the way in. Nothing yet from the stand.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good day to hunt.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Swampdog467 said:


> First morning sit of the year for me, also first sit still my camp this year. Hoping for something to come through the green after leaving the corn to the north of me. Things are looking pretty thin down there, this was waist high buckwheat labor day weekend...
> View attachment 441923
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Buckwheat dies at the first sign of cold. I used to use it for a spring planting but I would till it in and then I went with brassicas for late season. It thrives in the cold. The starches turn to sugars after the first frost and the deer love it.


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

First sit of my year, Calhoun...nothing moving through the swamp yet










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Back at here in Oscoda. Little windy but you gotta think they will move. 30 Deg drop in temp.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Can’t stand cows, unless there steak or taco’s.
Flight


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Doe down. Misjudged distance and hit her high in spine. Second shot finished her off.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 441943
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I must say. Your hand looks better with clothes on. Thanks for the discretion today.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck everyone I'm sitting out today. Sent for a waterfowl permit for a managed area and got drawn. I haven't duck hunted since 2011 so probably will do lots of missing. Its my Son grandson and I hunting. Shoot straight, be safe!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

I’m out in at St Clair Co. It’s a nice quiet morning. Bumped a few on the way in. Just had 2 does about 70yards away. Hopefully they keep moving today.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 441943
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


All I see is foliage?


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I expected movement this am. So far only one. To far off to eve tell what it was


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

What I wouldn’t give for plumbing up in this tree last night’s Octoberfest is knocking HARD on the back door


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Was planning on being out this morning but the water pump in my truck went out yesterday. Good luck all


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Brian Berg said:


> Buckwheat dies at the first sign of cold. I used to use it for a spring planting but I would till it in and then I went with brassicas for late season. It thrives in the cold. The starches turn to sugars after the first frost and the deer love it.


Yes, first frost will definitely kill it. It's still green, just eaten down to the stems. I seeded some rye into it labor day weekend, haven't gotten a close look to see how it's doing. This is my first year planting this spot. I plan to expand it next year and continue to build the soil. Probably try some brassicas in two years

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Haven’t seen anything yet. Still pretty optimistic about this spot though but it’s more of a if you can see em you’d better be ready to shoot kind of spot. So sightings will probably be few.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Doe down. Misjudged distance and hit her high in spine. Second shot finished her off.


Congrats on the doe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> First morning sit. 37 degrees and breezy. NE Cass county. I bought a doe tag for this morning specifically. Let do this.
> View attachment 441939


You must have been planning in advance. Those doe tags sold out a month ago

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> I almost wish that I had my heater to knock off the chill.


Bahaha.......lol.......ROLFLMAO.......

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Want some more!
> View attachment 441937


No thanks, 25 is about 25 to many.
Flight


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We bumped one on the way to the stands this morning, only got a flash of white in the dark. Could smell it once we got up to where it was. Had one small spike come through at 8, nothing since

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Swampdog467 said:


> You must have been planning in advance. Those doe tags sold out a month ago
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You know It. First cold front morning sit in early season is doe day.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Woohoo,finally some deer! Two small bucks other end of field . Right in front of my other pop up!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

If Flight does take on of those I'll help with the gutting and supply the charcoal, but I ain't gonna help drag it. No way, not me, no sir


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

jatc said:


> View attachment 441949


I try to repaint stands that turn that bright gray over time. I noticed deer pick them up pretty easily. I've gotten more than one picture on a camera of a buck looking up at the empty ladder stand. Home Depot has cheap flat black spray paint for $.98 a can. Darker the paint, the more effective I've found.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Young flight is chomping at the bit for his first deer with his Hoyt, after we got invaded by the cows we slipped down and hustled into a double bull on a oak flat, away from the bovine, just had four feed by about 20 yards to far.
Flight


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

RMH said:


> Bahaha.......lol.......ROLFLMAO.......
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I know right? What a punk thought. There's actually some light icy crap hitting my blind.


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing moving for me this morning.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Number 3 showed up, little better buck!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

4 does and a 110" 8pt that my 13yo gave a haircut to at 30yds. He is bummed. The highs and lows of hunting .


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Doe and 2 fawns just came through.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

hbt said:


> If Flight does take on of those I'll help with the gutting and supply the charcoal, but I ain't gonna help drag it. No way, not me, no sir


I have experience in quartering those on the ground...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I worked late last night and I’m waiting for my daughter to show up, in the meanwhile I have deer in my front yard, one is a 4 pointer!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Good luck to those out! Card pull on my family’s place last night revealed some surprising results. With this wind I need to setup and access from an area I never have, so I bypassed this morning’s hunt in order to be able to go in during day light. Didn’t want to be bumbling around in the dark trying to find a tree to setup in. 

Going into town for some home improvement supplies and then getting gear together for the early afternoon. I’ll post back up when I’m LFTS, going to need a large tree with these gusts!


----------



## gobyslayer7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Out in NElp, brother seen 3. No luck here


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> First morning sit of the year for me. Snuck in about 5:15 and bumped a group on the way in. Didnt hurt things from what I can tell. Been surrounded by deer since about 6:30. Can hear them munching on acorns. So far I've counted 9 doe a 4 point and a 6 point. Cool and breezy hear in Eaton county. Good luck everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Kill a doe SCA ! 



Flight of the arrow said:


> Young flight is chomping at the bit for his first deer with his Hoyt, after we got invaded by the cows we slipped down and hustled into a double bull on a oak flat, away from the bovine, just had four feed by about 20 yards to far.
> Flight
> View attachment 441953


GOOD luck young flight ! And the rest


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bob Foster said:


> Nothing moving for me this morning.
> View attachment 441955
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

2 1/2 yo 8pt out for a cruise.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prep classes for the Master plumbers exam. Every Saturday morning until December... 
I hope I can get out tonight. It looks beautiful out there. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

No hunting for me today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Prep classes for the Master plumbers exam. Every Saturday morning until December...
> I hope I can get out tonight. It looks beautiful out there. Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 441965


Little sacrifice now will pay huge dividends in the future. Good luck with the test


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Doe and 2 yearlings right under me at 730. 6 pt with no brow tines just skirted by me a few minutes ago. Breezy, crisp and clear in Hillsdale.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Young flight just missed this doe at 5 yards, he seemed really calm and I’m not sure what happened but she ran into the field and just stood there, It was so close I didn’t see where the arrow went, there are deer bedded right next to us and deer feeding everywhere on acorns so we waiting to go look!
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

I currently have a grackel infestation around my blind! So loud cant hear sh##!


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


 Congrats. Beautiful buck


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations Bandit on the great looking buck. Nothing here since 8:10 except turkeys now. Had 10 under me 5 min ago.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


CONGRATS !!! can't wait for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful buck! Congrats!


Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

nice buck bandit!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Does gutted and back in the truck bed. About to go pick up last weeks buck and drop off the doe. Was hoping for a plumper one but the farmers been asking me to take a few does, and this one hobbled by with a nasty broken leg. Good luck to everyone this weekend and and congrats to those who've shot one already! I'll be out again in roughly 3 weeks!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


BOING!!!!!!! That’s a dandy! Good job!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Only deer I seen were 2 on the walk out of the wood. I didn’t even cut a track on 900 yards of trails


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


NICE! Congrats!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Skunked. Plan seemed solid. Not to be. Too cold for good movement. Bring back the 60s!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Does gutted and back in the truck bed. About to go pick up last weeks buck and drop off the doe. Was hoping for a plumper one but the farmers been asking me to take a few does, and this one hobbled by with a nasty broken leg. Good luck to everyone this weekend and and congrats to those who've shot one already! I'll be out again in roughly 3 weeks!


Good one to clean up!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Skunked. Plan seemed solid. Not to be. Too cold for good movement. Bring back the 60s!


SHUT YO MOUTH !


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Just for you Jimbo's.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Beautiful buck Bandit! Shot around 9:30???


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


Great buck!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well.....I walked over to where the doe was standing in the field and found blood, unfortunately she went right for bedding and we blew that out looking, found very little blood, so I circled around and found the arrow, first impression was he shot over her so when I found the arrow stuck in a log there was no blood on the arrow just hair and fat on the broad head, she was so close and looking at us she must have dropped 8 inches. 
Flight


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck Bandit!


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautiful morning, just getting so I can see thru my crossbow scope, 4 does and a small 8 point trailing, all about 50 yards out coming into me and my food plot then all Hell broke loose ! At least 20 shotguns rounds go off behind me about 100 yards and not a deer in site. I watched as these idiots shot at every dot in the sky, ducks, geese crows, blackbirds and if an airplane had gone by I think they'd a shot at that ! Watched them drop 1 duck for the next hour after about 50 rounds being fired. Between the coyotes and duck hunters I'm thinking about hanging it up till Halloween !


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Well.....I walked over to where the doe was standing in the field and found blood, unfortunately she went right for bedding and we blew that out looking, found very little blood, so I circled around and found the arrow, first impression was he shot over her so when I found the arrow stuck in a log there was no blood on the arrow just hair and fat on the broad head, she was so close and looking at us she must have dropped 8 inches.
> Flight
> View attachment 442041


Not saying this is the case but I've seen arrows with way less sign on them that have killed deer. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Well.....I walked over to where the doe was standing in the field and found blood, unfortunately she went right for bedding and we blew that out looking, found very little blood, so I circled around and found the arrow, first impression was he shot over her so when I found the arrow stuck in a log there was no blood on the arrow just hair and fat on the broad head, she was so close and looking at us she must have dropped 8 inches.
> Flight
> View attachment 442041


I’m with flight a slight trim of Hair high and tight back Haircut!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wind is all wrong for me ;(


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Yee haw hold on to your seats boys and girls it’s a little gusty


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, so we know the weather guys can only give you a 50/50 chance of rain ever day you think they could get the wind direction right! It's 180 from what they said!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Heading out the door in Benzie Co. Windy here, but its a good direction for the stand I’m going into.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

whitetail&walleye said:


> What camera arm is that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Fourth Arrow stiff arm


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Windy in newaygo county! Sitting between oaks and bedding 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Back out in Lenawee Co. Wind not ideal for any stand but 1. Guess I'll have to make it work. Almost stayed home. Wife and 2 youngest grandsons were getting ready to make a double batch of chocolate chip cookies when I pulled out. Decisions Decisions.....


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had to bail early this morning to take wife and kids to a company sponsored cider mill/pumpkin patch event. Saw 2 doe this morning before I had to leave, but I’m back in the same stand tonight on the edge of a corn field and woodlot that holds a thick bedding area. Good luck!!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

And so it starts.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Seen 1 six point so far tonight. Brought the rattlin antlers for his grand pappy.

I seen ol grand pappy, and gonna try and coax him in!


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Out in St Clair county good luck to all cheers









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Definitely won't hear them coming tonight with these swirling winds. Love the temps. Let's do this!


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Just what the doctor ordered, best medicine in the world. 

Forgot my seat cushion in the truck though, on cold hard steel!! ‍♂ 

Wall hanger or bust!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Southern hillsdale county, strapped in and ready to go. Had a scrub buck and a doe and yearling in front of stand when I walked out. Waited for them to move through, all good now.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters so far today! Up & in Jackson county, 1st time out. Had other stand plans, but when I drove by my cousin's he was picking the corn field on the other end of this woods figured I should give it a go. Set up on opposite side he's picking. Got a couple small scrapes to my left about 20 yds. Took climber up a cherry & forgot how loud they were, made some racket but hopefully this wind helped with the noise. We'll see what happens. Either way it's good to be back out here.









Shoot straight & be safe all!
Blue Jays!!!!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just like everyone else this wind is bad, SSW not, more out of the East then anything, been sitting here for 20 minutes and we are up to 10, just had a doe and two fawns coming in and I had to talk young flight down from shooting mom and then they turned East, as I type this there coming to the apple tree we are sitting at, I think she is getting the pass today.
Flight


----------



## Q2shooter (Feb 11, 2005)

Making the best of the SSW winds in Clare Co. 

Beautiful night! Good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 442117
> We are finaly LFTS! Me & my best hunting partner! Bears have made a mess of this oak flat overnight, plenty of bears on camera & no deer. Nice night for a sit tho, little windy.


Well at least she's wearing the proper attire on her head!! Good luck to you both


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sparky


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Haven't left my seat since 5am except to gas and pee. It's a blizzard here. Just pull into Grand Rapids 4 hours to go until we have to stop for the night. US2 is still closed in North Dakota plows are working to clear. Hopefully they will be opened up by 6am when we want to get back on the move.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

well there was a lot of apples on the ground.
Flight


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

2 more spikes! This is getting good!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 442175
> 
> well there was a lot of apples on the ground.
> Flight


In my best Musburger voice: "You are looking live... from the stockyard".

You are _deer_ hunting, right Flight?


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> In my best Musburger voice: "You are looking live... from the stockyard".
> 
> You are _deer_ hunting, right Flight?


Yes it is a challenge, they should be gone next week.
Flight


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anybody know what time it is?????? 

Not tooltime.....

PRIMETIME!!!!!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

All caught up on the thread and checking in from my new blind with the Xbow, didn’t see squat this morning


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Just had 4 doe come through, 2 mature and 2 yearlings, passed by at 10 yards. Need a buck to follow their trail, plenty of time left.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I’m back out. Buried myself in my woods to try and cut down on this wind. It’s working for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Q2shooter (Feb 11, 2005)

Covered up in doe!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Button buck just came through. Just need his grandpa to do the same thing!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

michiganreaper said:


> Ok, so we know the weather guys can only give you a 50/50 chance of rain ever day you think they could get the wind direction right! It's 180 from what they said!


For a couple minutes, then it's off 90, then it's .....idk. Swirling I guess

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Snuck out behind the house for prime time. Been tucked in popup for 15 minutes already. 

Wind is sketchy but I always see deer on bad winds back here. Crossing fingers this cold snap gets something into the plot this evening. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

DD


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Granddaughter asked if PA could take here hunting how could I say no????


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Gave it a rest for a couple days. Saw deer moving most of the day from the house . Loving this elevated blind. Buttoned up and windproof.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Out late to the stand, farmer that rents from me pulled in as I was heading out. Sitting on top of five fresh scrapes from this morning. Not sure why it always wants to rotate the pic if I take it from the reply?









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

We've been out for a couple hours and haven't seen a deer yet. I saw four bucks this morning but the only bigger one was before first light. Here's to hoping he shows up in the next hour!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Been out for bout an hour. No movement yet.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Lets get something on the ground guys!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

No deer yet but had 8 Tom's stroll through. Wife is messing with me now. She is sending me pics of the boys dunking cookies in milk. She can be down right mean sometimes


----------



## Weadhopperfishing (Mar 15, 2018)

Saw a decent 8 point chasing 5 doe 60 to 70 yds. Hunting only to get better as the weeks go on


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Seeing lots of doe’s and fawns only a BB has been in range, and cows, think we are up to 15 or 16 now.
Flight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bad photo but possibly a shooter


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice evening a bit of a chill maybe will get them up.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Q2shooter said:


> Making the best of the SSW winds in Clare Co.
> 
> Beautiful night! Good luck and be safe everyone.
> 
> View attachment 442167


Is that apple trees you have planted in the food plot??


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Little 4pt so far


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


Awesome!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doe and little one in the plot


----------



## Q2shooter (Feb 11, 2005)

walleyenut3214 said:


> Is that apple trees you have planted in the food plot??


Yes, about a dozen, nothing producing yet.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I like this track job. She got all wobbly legged & fell in about 25 yds.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

RMH said:


> Getting ready for the afternoon sit.
> 
> First PBJ of the season and a little target practice.
> View attachment 442067
> ...


That is an interesting looking PB&j...
Am I looking at half of the jar of peanut butter between 2 pieces of of bread?? Lol


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 442211
> 
> I like this track job. She got all wobbly legged & fell in about 25 yds.
> View attachment 442213


Nice job!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 442211
> 
> I like this track job. She got all wobbly legged & fell in about 25 yds.
> View attachment 442213


Awesome! Congrats on the doe!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 442211
> 
> I like this track job. She got all wobbly legged & fell in about 25 yds.
> View attachment 442213


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 442221
> View attachment 442223


Good shot!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 442221
> View attachment 442223


Nice shot! Congrats!!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally back to the truck. Saw 9 total, all does, with a swing and a miss on a big one at last light. Had to of hit a limb, which I never saw even in the day light, but saw the nock deflect and go right over her. Luckily I got it on film! So I’ll watch it when I get home.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

My night was a bust. 3 does and a fawn. Going to wait a week before I hit that spot again. Maybe try a different spot tomorrow night.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ended up seeing at least 10 bucks and a lot of doe/fawns. But this was what we call “observation stand”.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

First night sit for me tonight , 2 fours , 1 six and a doe working the wood lot in front of me on the way to the bean field , all 
within 30 yards , no good kill shot , hope to see them at a later date.


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 442221
> View attachment 442223


Great Job
And Go Green!!!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Walking my daughter to her stand (her first sit if the year) and a big bodied 8 or 10 busted out. He bedded 25 yards behind her stand! She wound up seeing 2 more bucks, and drawing on one but limbs were in her way. I saw lots of does and a button buck. It was an exciting night!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing like having the neighbors nephew Elmer fudding at 7 and trying to take my camera because he thought it was his cousins


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice shot young man.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's the proof


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Does anybody know what time it is??????
> 
> Not tooltime.....
> 
> PRIMETIME!!!!!


Does anybody really care?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Brian Berg said:


> Walking my daughter to her stand (her first sit if the year) and a big bodied 8 or 10 busted out. He bedded 25 yards behind her stand! She wound up seeing 2 more bucks, and drawing on one but limbs were in her way. I saw lots of does and a button buck. It was an exciting night!


Good evening hunt !!! (IMO)


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Phoolish said:


> Nothing like having the neighbors nephew Elmer fudding at 7 and trying to take my camera because he thought it was his cousins


They always say ,"Oh, I thought that was my cousin's, dad's, or third cousin two states away ".!!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> Does anybody really care?


Chicago! Before you get P.0 at me.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

saw 8 baldies tonight.was hunting in a ground blind and had 2 big doe and a fawn under 20 yds and 1 at about 10 yds.low hanging apple tree branches prevented a shot.they knew something was up and tried to bust me or get me to move...I needed her to take 2 steps and I'd have a clear shot but they bailed after long standoff...
got me excited though love that up close and personal on ground


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


Congrats on a brute!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Outdoor Bandit said:


> Finally!! Moving low by the creek bed, damn near straight under the stand. Spined em', and expired approx 30 yards away.


congrats bandit great buck!!!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 442221
> View attachment 442223


Good thing you were hunting and not watching the game.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Nothing for me tonight, lots of season left


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Smoked an 8 pt at dusk. Not large, but decent. Both lungs with a spitfire. Ran 50 yards.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally made it to our first stop. Just finished getting a bite to eat and a beer. Headed to bed to be up at 4am for the final leg of the trip. Must have gotten 18" or more snow here but its melting fast. US2 finally open so we can truck on in the am to be in the stand hopefully by 4pm tomorrow. View from the hotel room.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Doghouse 5 said:


> They always say ,"Oh, I thought that was my cousin's, dad's, or third cousin two states away ".!!!


 I had it confirmed. It’s in-laws brothers property next to us and he was given premonition to be on their property ( not ours) and was asked to change the batteries in one of their trail cams and got confused/ lost and thought minewas it. he starting taking it down because I had a battery pack out because I took it out yesterday to change the batteries. He tried getting off our property by going through so thick oak. He only had to get 50 yards straight east but got turned around worse ended up going 200 yards west walked past my dad walking north at a fast pace looking at his phone heading north then had to go back east to get to their property. He’s coming over tomorrow to talk to me and introduce himself. He almost got a flashlight to the back of the head from 20yards. I can throw a softball from the fence to second I’m sure I could have pegged him But I couldn’t get it out of my pocket.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

bombcast said:


> Smoked an 8 pt at dusk. Not large, but decent. Both lungs with a spitfire. Ran 50 yards.


Congrats! Any pics?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

That would have been "phoolish" it's just deer hunting, no need to assault anyone. Especially not a blow to the back of the head, that could easily kill.
Face to face is the only way to have a physical confrontation, still dangerous but not nearly as much. This situation doesn't warrant that though, at least not on your end. I could see it on his end though if you told him what you wanted to do but failed to execute.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Phoolish said:


> I had it confirmed. It’s in-laws brothers property next to us and he was given premonition to be on their property ( not ours) and was asked to change the batteries in one of their trail cams and got confused/ lost and thought minewas it. he starting taking it down because I had a battery pack out because I took it out yesterday to change the batteries. He tried getting off our property by going through so thick oak. He only had to get 50 yards straight east but got turned around worse ended up going 200 yards west walked past my dad walking north at a fast pace looking at his phone heading north then had to go back east to get to their property. He’s coming over tomorrow to talk to me and introduce himself. He almost got a flashlight to the back of the head from 20yards. I can throw a softball from the fence to second I’m sure I could have pegged him But I couldn’t get it out of my pocket.


Smile and laugh. The option is to be a weenie in cases where someone does something wrong without deliberate intention of doing so near a property line.

A former neighboring landowner apologized for getting lost and driving on my property he used to own when I was not there. (I had seen his tracks but did not mention them first.)
Knowing his severe vision problem from helping him before, I told him don't worry about it.
We got along great. And had I been a weenie about it , we likely would not have got along so well.
Deliberate trespass is another story, compared to being confused. Confused is not an excuse for trespassing , but when it's true , some mercy can go far in relationships with neighbors.
At least once anyways..


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Red arrow (doe) at 7:10 tonight! Pic to fallow. Was in the tree until after dark. Found her, off to a buddies. First deer on this weekend and more than 25 years.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 442211
> 
> I like this track job. She got all wobbly legged & fell in about 25 yds.
> View attachment 442213


I love those kind! Congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 442221
> View attachment 442223


Good job! Congrats on the doe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> That would have been "phoolish" it's just deer hunting, no need to assault anyone. Especially not a blow to the back of the head, that could easily kill.
> Face to face is the only way to have a physical confrontation, still dangerous but not nearly as much. This situation doesn't warrant that though, at least not on your end. I could see it on his end though if you told him what you wanted to do but failed to execute.


the “back to the head” was more of an expression. I was going to do it more to scare the crap out of him without messing up my hunting too bad And its a tiny flashlight. but when he started unstraping my camera from the tree I said something. It’s an almost 300 dollar piece of equipment if someone hit me with a 2” plastic flashlight while I was trying to steal something from a property I didn’t have permission to be on I would figure I got off pretty easy.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Phoolish said:


> the “back to the head” was more of an expression. I was going to do it more to scare the crap out of him without messing up my hunting too bad And its a tiny flashlight. but when he started unstraping my camera from the tree I said something. It’s an almost 300 dollar piece of equipment if someone hit me with a 2” plastic flashlight while I was trying to steal something from a property I didn’t have permission to be on I would figure I got off pretty easy.


Ida gave him a size 13 to the keyster at the very least!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Phoolish said:


> I had it confirmed. It’s in-laws brothers property next to us and he was given premonition to be on their property ( not ours) and was asked to change the batteries in one of their trail cams and got confused/ lost and thought minewas it. he starting taking it down because I had a battery pack out because I took it out yesterday to change the batteries. He tried getting off our property by going through so thick oak. He only had to get 50 yards straight east but got turned around worse ended up going 200 yards west walked past my dad walking north at a fast pace looking at his phone heading north then had to go back east to get to their property. He’s coming over tomorrow to talk to me and introduce himself. He almost got a flashlight to the back of the head from 20yards. I can throw a softball from the fence to second I’m sure I could have pegged him But I couldn’t get it out of my pocket.


That's good !!! His intentions were ," ON THE UP AND UP"...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Fair enough, just seemed extreme to me.

Same goes for John, seems unnecessary to be violent over such trivial things. They have rings and cages for those who need that outlet

Violence is natural and artistic in a way, shots from behind are just cheap.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Fair enough, just seemed extreme to me.
> 
> Same goes for John, seems unnecessary to be violent over such trivial things. They have rings and cages for those who need that outlet
> 
> Violence is natural and artistic in a way, shots from behind are just cheap.


Once you become a thief you loose the protection of civility, I’d stomp em!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

John Hine said:


> Once you become a thief you loose the protection of civility, I’d stomp em!


100% agree there John they deserve what they get, although preferably they know why and who puts them to sleep. In this case though it seems it was a simple mistake, if he is coming to introduce himself I would bet it will include an apology. He may not appreciate the intention of a cheap shot though. I can't see getting that worked up over a hunt or camera. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats Bandit


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

yes, it is tagged btw.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bombcast said:


> View attachment 442409


Nice buck! Congrats!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Huntahalic said:


> Finally made it to our first stop. Just finished getting a bite to eat and a beer. Headed to bed to be up at 4am for the final leg of the trip. Must have gotten 18" or more snow here but its melting fast. US2 finally open so we can truck on in the am to be in the stand hopefully by 4pm tomorrow. View from the hotel room.
> View attachment 442257


I've liked reading your travel adventures as you head out so far away..
Kinda crazy how drastically different the weather is from there to hear ,especially for this time of year...
Good luck in Manitoba and ready to read your follow up posts from that hunt...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Well better late then never I suppose. 

I planned on hunting the morning when my cousin texted me and said he woke up throat burning and stuffed right up. Told him no biggy sleep it off and get better. Went outside and it was blowing like crazy. Crawled back into bed and cuddled up to a warm boob and that shot the morning for me. 

Spent the day with the boy and my wife just kinda relaxing debating on where I wanted to go. Had a spot in mind that we kept seeing deer at but never hunted yet. Wind was perfect and decided to give it a go since I was solo and didn't mind a night with no activity. Fast forward to about 630 and had a little 6 and doe pop out but too far for a shot. Watched them for a bit and when I looked to my left had a yearling about 15 yards. Got my bow and watched her when a doe stepped out behind her about 25yds. Watched her for a minute when the yearling took off after staring at me and figured it was now or never and let er fly. Perfect shot! Watched her stumble off about 50yds and heard thrashing. Grabbed my string and cocked my bow and put another arrow in. Not 3 minutes later another, bigger doe stepped out, same exact spot. Thought to myself this never happens. Settled on her and let it fly again. Watched her run off and it looked like I hit get a little further back. Lit a smoke and sat there a minute before I went to retrieve my arrows glowing in the distance. Grabbed them and one of the broad heads was missing. Tried to find it but no dice. Went over to the first doe and did the normal routine. Then I realized I for my gutting knife. Schitt. Walked back to the truck and headed home to grab it. 

My wife was all excited when I told her how it all went down and we got our son ready and threw the jet sled in the Jeep. Headed out to grab the one. Got her home and hung up and I decided to let the one go till morning just in case I had a bad shot. 

Went out this morning and she was laying not 40yds from the first one, just never seen her with my head lamp. Got her gutted and loaded up and back home hanging. Now I got my work cut out for me this week. 

Not a bad night though, even with that wind! 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> Well better late then never I suppose.
> 
> I planned on hunting the morning when my cousin texted me and said he woke up throat burning and stuffed right up. Told him no biggy sleep it off and get better. Went outside and it was blowing like crazy. Crawled back into bed and cuddled up to a warm boob and that shot the morning for me.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!
Well done !!!!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Awesome job jigging, glad you found em both! That will be some great eating for the family!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

bombcast said:


> View attachment 442409


Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Swampdog467 said:


> Awesome job jigging, glad you found em both! That will be some great eating for the family!


Yup. Took the pressure off filling those tags. Now I can just be a witness to nature until a big boy gives me a chance!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> Well better late then never I suppose.
> 
> I planned on hunting the morning when my cousin texted me and said he woke up throat burning and stuffed right up. Told him no biggy sleep it off and get better. Went outside and it was blowing like crazy. Crawled back into bed and cuddled up to a warm boob and that shot the morning for me.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, You are the second MS member to harvest two deer on the same hunt within minutes of each other.. 
Well done ,"LIVIN" !!!
It's shaping up to be a good season for MS members and we have alot of season left...
It's going to be fun reading all the LFTS future posts !!!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Doghouse 5 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, You are the second MS member to harvest two deer on the same hunt within minutes of each other..
> Well done ,"LIVIN" !!!
> It's shaping up to be a good season for MS members and we have alot of season left...
> It's going to be fun reading all the LFTS future posts !!!!


Yeah, except Hoyt got two beautiful bucks. If I can do that this season, I'll be hard pressed to get a better season as long as I live! Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, not Hoyt, although he got a beautiful buck too. It was plumgranny. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

